# Guarantee Bike



## Iced (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi:

I have an old bicycle from the 40's, it was built by the Guarantee Bicycle Company of St. Louis.  It is a womans STUTZ model.

I've searched all over the internet for any information on this bicycle and have not been able to find anything.

Has anyone here heard of this company or know where I might go to find information on it?

Thanks


----------



## hopalong (Feb 20, 2012)

*guarantee bike co*

only thing i know was seen on a stutz bike badge on craigslist...was a Guarantee bike shop on delmar, kingshighway and natural bridge.


----------



## zhuo1005 (Mar 5, 2012)

hopalong said:


> only thing i know was seen on a stutz bike badge on craigslist...was a Guarantee bike shop on delmar, kingshighway and natural bridge.




Morris, an 82 year-old man, went to the doctor to get a physical.

A few days later, the doctor saw Morris walking down the street with a gorgeous young woman on his arm.

A couple of days later, the doctor spoke to Morris and said,

"You're really doing great, aren't you?"

Morris replied, "Just doing what you said, Doc: 'Get a hot mamma and be cheerful.'"

The doctor said, "I didn't say that. I said,

'You've got a heart murmur; be careful.'" 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Trumpet Wedding Dresses
New Style Wedding Dresses
Column Wedding Dresses
Wedding Dresses with Sleeves


----------



## JOEL (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a postwar Colson with this badge. This is a dealer badge, not a manufacturer.

Post a picture of your bike for ID.


----------

